# alimentación al horno de entrada al calibrador



## Cheeky-Monkey

"Alimentación al horno de entrada al calibrador".

"Supply/feeding of the furnace in the entry/entrance/way in to the sizing mill"

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As the furnace is a big machine could I use the words 'intake' and 'inlet'? Or this words are used within electrical terms or small devices?

""Supply/feeding of the furnace in the intake/inlet to the sizing mill".


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## SolAguila

Hola,
Alimentación could also mean Power input.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Gracias, es interesante pero no veo que me pueda ayudar con esta frase.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
La frase completa me parece que no está muy clara pero los términos por partes son los siguientes. (Según manuales de maquinaria).
Alimentador (transportador), "Conveyor infeed, conveyor inlet" y algunas veces solamente "In" (en planos).
Horno (también llamado hogar, cuando se refiere al interior), "Furnace y Oven" son términos comunes para referirse al hogar y al equipo completo, siempre "Furnace".
Si se trata de un horno de laminación de acero, "Furnace rolling mill".
La duda que tengo es sobre "calibrador". El área o la parte de dimensionamiento es la de la prensa de medida, como en la figura puedes ver "sizing press", pero esto es a la salida (ooutlet). 
Algunas veces para calibrar las sondas de temperatura se introduce un aparato de medida  que registra la temperatura a lo largo del hogar pero no sé si te refieres a esto.
Calibrator of temperature probes. 
Espero que algún término te sea útil.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Gracias, de seguro sé que calibrador se dice "sizing mill".


A ver con lo de "alimentación" yo creo que se refiere no a que produce que la máquina funciones (combustible, electricidad etc) si no que se refiere al material que va a pasar por la máquina y va a ser transformado.


----------



## VocabloTrad

"intake" and "inlet" are not specific electrical terms for small devices.

But, as Keahi says, "infeed" is a term for "alimentación" in a processing plant. 

I agree with you on: "se refiere al material que va a pasar por la máquina [furnace] y va a ser transformado [sizing mill].

I assume it's for pipes.

I find the use of the prepositions "al" in the original a bit confusing. So, avoiding them, my suggestion would be:

"In-feed to the sizing mill furnace"


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Keahi me dió tanta información que me perdí..., la verdad.

Sí se puede decir que el calibrador se "alimenta" de tubos.

Calibrador se dice "sizing mill", no hay que usar la palabra furnace, con eso basta.

¿Y dónde queda "de entrada al"? 

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## VocabloTrad

Con "sizing mill furnace" me refiero al horno, no al calibrador. Quiere decir "el horno del calibrador", puesto que hay que calentar el tubo antes de calibrarlo.

Esto da de entender que el tubo entra en el horno justo antes de la entrada al calibrador.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

VocabloTrad said:


> Con "sizing mill furnace" me refiero al horno, no al calibrador. Quiere decir "el horno del calibrador", puesto que hay que calentar el tubo antes de calibrarlo.
> 
> Esto da de entender que el tubo entra en el horno justo antes de la entrada al calibrador.



Ah! vale, pero no crees que es confuso? No sería mejor "furnace of the sizing mill" ? a mi por lo menos me queda más claro.


----------



## VocabloTrad

Mejor no sería. Pero se entiende.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
"Sizing mill" entonces es el calibrador que da el dimensionamiento de los tubos.
Mi confusión venía porque ésto está fuera del horno. Tu frase dice:
"Alimentación al horno de entrada al calibrador".
Yo creo que se refiere a dos cosas, dos partes del proceso.
Alimentación al horno y entrada al calibrador, pero eso sólo tú, con el texto original, lo sabes.
Conveyor infeed, de materia prima a procesar.
Entrance to the sizing mill, Entrada al calibrador. En mi trabajo lo llamamos tren de dimensionamiento)
Lamento haberte confundido en lugar de ayudarte.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Tranquilo, muuuchas gracias por taratar de ayudarme, no es q me hayas confundido, tan sólo q me has aportado tanta información q no controlo que me he visto "saturada"

Por otro lado, quería aclarar que si que el horno está inmediatamente antes que el calibrador.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Con respecto al vocabulario me gustaría que alguien me clarase si puedo utilizar la palabra "feeding" en este contexto y las palabras "intake" (que creo q si) y "inlet" (con la que tengo varias dudas). Gracias.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
UUuuyyyy. Te he estado dando el término de "Transportador de entrada" como título.
Quiero rectificar, Conveyor infeed debe ser "Infeed conveyor". Perdona este error.
Fed y sus combinaciones (conjugaciones?) son utilizados como en castellano.
Fedding se utiliza sobre todo cuando se describe el proceso, aunque hay partes que también son llamadas por este término.
Feeding hoppers, Tolvas de alimentación.
En cuanto a los términos "Intake" e "Inlet", también son muy utilizados e incluso en un mismo documento nombrar "Inlet" o "Infeed" para una misma cosa.
Espero que ahora no me haya equivocado.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Keahi

Hola otra vez.
Quizás esto te interese:
http://www.tubosreunidos.com/tubos_reunidos/pdf/catalogoProductos/ProcesoFabricacion.pdf
Un abrazo.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Muchas gracias!


----------

